# Platinum - how to analyse assay results?



## Caliente (20 December 2006)

Could anyone give some guidance? I am now moderately proficient at "at-a-glance" (aka preschool) analysis of Zinc/Nickel/U/Copper grades, but Platinum stumps me. 

What's encouraging, re: grades and depth of intersection (DOI)?


----------



## ads (20 December 2006)

Hi,

I'm a metallurgist by day so I may be able to help out a bit.

Because platinum is quite rare, usual mining intersections are of the order of 1 to 10M at about 1 to 3 g/t Pt.  Also, the Pt is usually grouped together as PGE (Platinum Group Elements) ie. Including any platinum, rhodium, palladium and gold.  Some drilling results don't actually distinguish each metal, they just report is as PGE's.

So if a company reports an intersection of greater than 10M at say greater than 5g/t PGE's, in my opinion that starts to look significant.  But then again depends on how many drill intercepts and whether it is in a known area or new area.  Hope this helps,

Adam


----------



## Caliente (20 December 2006)

hi adam, just quickly - 5g/t is the equivalent of 5PPM is it not?

So PGE starts looking economically viable at only 5 parts per million?

edit- I just saw that redstone results are in ppb (parts per billion). not so impressive then ?


----------

